# What a real fish looks like...



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Meet wolfie...




























and just for fun a quick feeding video...

Download it from here

I don't mind getting a snake bite.....I just make sure he doesn't get me!


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice fish, it's been years since I've seen Hoplias malabaricus in aquaria, they used to be much more popular.

Very interesting fish, hard to find around here, I'm jealous!


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Where abouts are you?

I know of where a few are....


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

I live in Canada, not easy to find them here. Not that I have room for another monster tank anyway, my arros take up quite a bit of space, lol!

Some of my buddies used to keep wolf tetras, but they'll never trade!

Anyway, good luck with your monster!


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

jesus hes a beauty. what was the food ?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

nice fish paul. Again another proper fish.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Surely all fish are "real fish", and there is no need for elitism? :whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^no, only fish that could potential maim are real fish


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa shhh lol. There fish. and then there are fish. guppies, platies, tetra etc are not real fish. cichlids, big catfish, large characins etc are real fish.


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Very well put!

The piece of food was a whole prawn


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

are bumblebee gobies fish, or fish? :crazy:

They're all I keep.. the rest are inverts lol


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

no they are not in any way fish. Basically if it isn't large, aggressive and predatory, or very large, or very unusual, or just bloody awesome its not a fish. All four would be great, like Golden Dorado (google it). Looking at them for my big tank lol, but they are mighty big


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Just fish I'm afraid.


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

All fish are fish, from the smallest cyprinid and characin to the largest arapaima, just some fish are cooler than others. : victory:

I think I got you all beat with my 3 1/2 foot silver arowana!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome

Same goes for the Dorado... 

I'm off to the Amazon next week, wish i could bring back some fish. Though hopefully not a candiru (a small fish that you don't wanna cross).


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

My 3ft electric eel will take your arowana out then who has the fishiest fish!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^another good reason not to go in the water


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

Paul_MTS said:


> My 3ft electric eel will take your arowana out then who has the fishiest fish!


Awwwww.........my school of 8-10" red-bellies can gang up on your eel no problem, a little shock would never deter those killers from eating (as long as you stay very queti...turn the lights off...and slowly leave the room....then they eat, lol! Piranha are very timid!)

Try puttin your eel in my 12 foot 1600 gallon monster fish tank and see who wins?


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

is this a real fish?


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

i think i'd say this was a real fish........










Panic-inducing catfish the size of school buses make waves and good stories - Culture


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Okay humour the dumb member please - what fish is it heheh

That carp is lubbly too - used to go fishing when I was younger with my brothers and my dad was an AWAC bailiff for our local pond/nature park


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Gecko_man said:


> All fish are fish, from the smallest cyprinid and characin to the largest arapaima, just some fish are cooler than others. : victory:
> 
> I think I got you all beat with my 3 1/2 foot silver arowana!


In size maybe, but my dovii would mug it. He's 2 foot of anger, muscle and teeth and killed a 2 foot arowana when he was only 10 inch lol

and no not all fish are FISH. if you get what I mean


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Gecko_man said:


> Awwwww.........my school of 8-10" red-bellies can gang up on your eel no problem, a little shock would never deter those killers from eating (as long as you stay very queti...turn the lights off...and slowly leave the room....then they eat, lol! Piranha are very timid!)
> 
> Try puttin your eel in my 12 foot 1600 gallon monster fish tank and see who wins?


 
12 foot? pussy lol. Mines that in width, but is 24 long and 4 tall. I win that one me thinks.


Oh and please no one post anything off monster fish keepers. Yes they win but they took it too far lol. (not jealous at all. Not one little bit)


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

mike515 said:


> 12 foot? pussy lol. Mines that in width, but is 24 long and 4 tall. I win that one me thinks.
> 
> 
> Oh and please no one post anything off monster fish keepers. Yes they win but they took it too far lol. (not jealous at all. Not one little bit)


Lol, like that one guy with the bazillion gallon tank over his house?

What'd you put in a 24' tank? Mines got arowanas, oscars, rays, a rtc, peacocks, 2 pairs of cons and dovii. I'm thinking of putting a jag in but I'm worried about the dovii, he's really the only "monster" in their, lol! Most of these fish I got as donations from people who had fish that had outgrown their tank. The cons are doing very well, and can stand up to my p. bass no problem, not to mention all the fry are great protein.

I had an arapaima that I was taking care of for a local zoo. They wanted it to grow a bit before putting it in the exibit. I know there was no way I could keep it long-term but.....man I was sorry to see it go! That's a real fish!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Gecko_man said:


> Lol, like that one guy with the bazillion gallon tank over his house?
> 
> What'd you put in a 24' tank? Mines got arowanas, oscars, rays, a rtc, peacocks, 2 pairs of cons and dovii. I'm thinking of putting a jag in but I'm worried about the dovii, he's really the only "monster" in their, lol! Most of these fish I got as donations from people who had fish that had outgrown their tank. The cons are doing very well, and can stand up to my p. bass no problem, not to mention all the fry are great protein.
> 
> I had an arapaima that I was taking care of for a local zoo. They wanted it to grow a bit before putting it in the exibit. I know there was no way I could keep it long-term but.....man I was sorry to see it go! That's a real fish!


Post pics of your peacocks....I loves em...I hope they are the real ones now:blush:

Does anyone you own channa plueropthalma?


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Pictures of the tanks too please! Only a few on monster fishkeepers have really gone to extremes - and they aren't in the UK!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

THAT is a fish :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> THAT is a fish :Na_Na_Na_Na:


thats lame. anyone can post a pic of a great white. invalid entry lol


anyway gecko man. My tanks got peacock bass, some stingray (growing them on and selling the extras, only gonna keep 6), 3 giant gourami which are moving out soon, my marmorata pikes, my johani pikes and the young cobra pikes. and my small dovii pair (males 15" female is about 13") the big pair won't be moving in as the male is nuts and just short of 22" in length with the female at 15". They are a little bit testy lol.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I find most "big fish" ugly. :whistling2: Along with chichlids. Yuck.


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Do gulper catfish count as real fish

some serious pictures from monster fish keepers.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

sorry roy: ph41l

monster fish keepers may take it to extremes but its sure as hell cool...

jsut searched for dovii... the youtube vids are scary man, they seem kinda not friendly


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> I find most "big fish" ugly. :whistling2: Along with chichlids. Yuck.


learn to spell it then you can judge it. Its CICHLIDS. thats pronounced sick-lids.

You keep bumblebee gobies, you have no opinion :lol2: well not one that counts

and you find big fish ugly, you can't have ever seen a full grown red tail catfish then


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Gulper cats certainly do. There great fish.

Mike you seriously need to get some pics up. I don't care if you dont think it's ready yet


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> learn to spell it then you can judge it. Its CICHLIDS. thats pronounced sick-lids.
> 
> You keep bumblebee gobies, you have no opinion :lol2: well not one that counts
> 
> and you find big fish ugly, you can't have ever seen a full grown red tail catfish then


I know how it's pronounced, i'm not a moron.

And yes, I have seen a full grown RTC. They are beautiful. I also find common and gibbi plecs are nice. Also clown loaches and bala sharks. And rays. But that is about it.

Oh, and bichirs, knife fish and eels. :lol2:


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

How much would something a gulper catfish set a person back??


----------



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll get pics up soon!

Also forgot to mention my gar and BGK, that are also in the 12'


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

That i would like to see! How bigs your BGK? Mines growing quite slowly.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

whats your dovii like mate? My big pair are like i said nuts. But the other pair aren't too bad, well compared to the other pair. still buggers but manageable.

Been chatting to a bloke who works for an importer of oddballs and cichlids. He's got wildcaught males and females at the moment and im toying with the idea of buying some. But what with MOT due and car insurance due in like 2 weeks i cant afford it. its a shame but i think 2 males and 3 females is enough lol


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Gecko_man said:


> I'll get pics up soon!
> 
> Also forgot to mention my gar and BGK, that are also in the 12'


We need pictures! :lol2:


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

chimpy666 said:


> How much would something a gulper catfish set a person back??


Tropical Imports were selling 10" ones for £225 a few months ago, at the same time Wildwoods had 7" ones for £300.


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

ive got a rtc x tsn catfish a giraffe catfish a redtailed giant gourami and a Ornate bichir all babies at the moment but i think these are real fish to


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

cam cap said:


> ive got a rtc x tsn catfish a giraffe catfish a redtailed giant gourami and a Ornate bichir all babies at the moment but i think these are real fish to


would love to see pics of the 1000gal+ tank. : victory:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

cam cap said:


> ive got a rtc x tsn catfish a giraffe catfish a redtailed giant gourami and a Ornate bichir all babies at the moment but i think these are real fish to


 
they will indeed be real fish.


----------



## SaichyBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

Does this count as a REAL fish...


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

Esfa said:


> would love to see pics of the 1000gal+ tank. : victory:


dont need your opinion thanks i now how big they get


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

cam cap said:


> dont need your opinion thanks i now how big they get


well said lol. like i said earlier to him, if you don't/have never kept big fish then you can't recommend how to keep them. you can research all you want but until you do it yourself you never really know how.

you got anything else in with the gourami?

nevermind, just read up a bit lol. Nice fish you got there. Would love to take that giraffe cat off your hands lol


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

mike515 said:


> well said lol. like i said earlier to him, if you don't/have never kept big fish then you can't recommend how to keep them. you can research all you want but until you do it yourself you never really know how.
> 
> you got anything else in with the gourami?
> 
> nevermind, just read up a bit lol. Nice fish you got there. Would love to take that giraffe cat off your hands lol


lol im sure you would mate but it was a right pian to get him in the first place lol


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Red tail catfish get massive. So do tiger shovel noses. God knows how big they will get together.

But seriosuly, if he has enough money and room for a 3000gal+ tank, then i think he should open it up and charge the public to see it! :no1:

Edit: Just used a calculator, and it would need to be about 6300 USA gallons. Sorry, but I seriously doubt that he can supply the fish with a tank this big.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Well my tank is roughly 7000 gallons plus a 1200 gallon sump. So it's actually possible to have these size tanks, so don't judge people without knowing them. Don't talk shit without knowing what your on about.

not having a go but what gives you the right to assume someone can't have something. For all you know cam-cap could be a multibillionaire and have a 1000000 gallon tank, obviusly unlikely but its not impossible.

Fair enough you know a fair bit about fish, but you clearly don't know much about people. Try to stop pissing people off, you might find you enjoy it.

Just as a note I couldn't care less if this pisses people off. Im not out for to people to like me, but im not gonna say something about someone that isn't justified


Cam-cap. I'm on the look for a decent one myself. Shop near me has a really nice one at the moment but I will not pay 400 quid for a giraffe cat. Its a nice one but its not worth 400 quid.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

He has said before that he has a 100gal tank, and that in a few years he will get a 400-500gal tank.

"Growth rate for a baby is 1 1/2-3 1/2 inches per month, and may go more than that. After 2ft. mine slowed to 1" per month, but at 28" shows no signs of slowing anytime soon!"

So, it would seem that his fish will outgrown his 100gal very soon.

Who's chatting shit now? 

I did not just assume he couldn't house this fish, I knew already he couldn't. You're the one ho is doing the judging.

Tbh, if you cannot get this fish a 6000gal+ tank within a year, it is cruelty.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

you think a giant gourami needs 6000gallons. thats rubbish. yes it would be great in an ideal world but you could keep a giant gourami in a 8x3x3 for the majority of it's life, which isn't even 600 gallons.

You don't 'know' he can't look after his fish. You are trying to show off some knowledge which isn't even correct. Shut up for once. Fair enough you can advise anyway you see fit with fish you keep. YOu keep bumblebee gobies so if someone asks about them then fine. But don't try to out do people who actually keep the fish that someone has asked about. Fish keeping is 90% opinion so you can't just flatline that someone can't keep a fish.

6000 gallon within a year? right say you get a 2 inch fish. it grows say 2 inch a month thats still only 14 inches which does not require a 6000 gallon tank. Thats a massive tank. like MASSIVE. even a 28" gourami does not need a 6000 gallon tank. would be nice, but it is not cruelty in any stretch of the imagination, at that ratio, a single 2 inch female guppy would need a 400 gallon tank.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Erm... when have I mentioned a giant gourami?

Im on about the RTC x TSN.

A lot of fishkeepers believe that these fish should not even be in the trade, and if they were, they should only be sold to people with licences.

Keeping a 5ft+ catfish in anything less then 5000gal would be cruelty IMO.

In a years time, it will probably be atound 1ft long, which would need about 3 x 1.5 x 1.5ft. 

I said within a year, as i doubted he would want to be upgrading his tank size constantly to keep up with the massive growth rate of his fish.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

5000gallon now then is it? It's still the same thing. You have never kept this fish. You don't know how to keep this fish. So don't talk about what you don't know


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

peacock bass.. an amazing fish...!


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

esfa will you plz just shut ur stupid irritating little mouth for once i have no care for what you say as most on here dont and plz stay out of all of my post from now on you dont no how big of a tank i can go if i have to in the future so just SHUT up little boy


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

cam cap said:


> esfa will you plz just shut ur stupid irritating little mouth for once i have no care for what you say as most on here dont and plz stay out of all of my post from now on you dont no how big of a tank i can go if i have to in the future so just SHUT up little boy


Mate, don't even start. I might actually care what you were saying if you could spell a three letter word.

You know as well as I do that you cannot get a 6000gal tank. So you just live in your world, pretending that your fish is fine, while he is getting stunted and dying. Have fun torturing your animal. :no1:


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Erm... when have I mentioned a giant gourami?
> 
> In a years time, it will probably be atound 1ft long, which would need about 3 x 1.5 x 1.5ft.


This shows just how little you know about these monsters so give it up now.

I managed to grow a 3" baby RTC and a baby TSN up to 15" in under 6 months with out any trouble. 

and a 12" RTC in a tiny 3ft is definitely cruel, yet your recommending huge tanks for them at adults. Get your advice right before you start preaching


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

And I suppose keeping a 5ft catfish in a 400gal is perfectly okay, yeah?


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

Esfa said:


> And I suppose keeping a 5ft catfish in a 400gal is perfectly okay, yeah?


find one we can all see at that size chump


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Esfa said:


> And I suppose keeping a 5ft catfish in a 400gal is perfectly okay, yeah?


Whats this a last desperate attack when proven wrong?

Stick to what you know kiddo.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

thought it was just me getting pissed off with him lol. You never know, once pubety calms down for him he might stop these silly arguments

You got any pics of the rtsxtsn? Im not a fan of hybrids but these are pretty damn cool to look at.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Maybe once your head deflates to a natural size, people might start liking you. :no1:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I have closed this as it has gone to name calling etc.

I think i might spend more time in this forum now.


----------

